

Ballistic rescue parachutes - michael_miller
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballistic_Recovery_Systems#Ballistic_rescue_parachutes

======
iamryo
These are pretty awesome but they've also been around for a while... I think
Cirrus has had them on every plane they've made since the early 2000's.

